
Do Venture Investors Require Business Plans? - transburgh
http://www.askthevc.com/2007/06/do_venture_investors_require_b.php
======
transburgh
How accurate is this? Do those in the valley see the same requirements?

~~~
donna
Here the common answer I find: Feasibility study A formal document presenting
an overview of your business can help you recruit potential partners,
investors or lenders. It should detail the following aspects of your business:
\-- The product or service: What are its unique features? \-- The management
team: Does your team have experience in the industry? \-- The market: Who are
the target customers? How big is the potential market? What are the costs
required to reach the target market? \-- The competition: Who are your major
competitors? Is your product or service superior to the competition? \-- The
costs: What will it cost to start and run your business? Don't rely on credit
cards Credit cards are a tempting but expensive source of capital for starting
a business. If you resort to them for cash, your business plan should include
a schedule for paying back that money within a year or so.

